# Fresh Lions Mane



## Plinsc (Nov 11, 2022)

Just found a couple lions mane mushroom in the woods! 
I’m going to cook it up tomorrow with shrimp and veggies!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 11, 2022)

Sounds good!


----------



## cutplug (Nov 12, 2022)

Nice, those are tasty! 
 I read an article the other day on how protected they are the UK. Level 4! Which means it is like killing a bald eagle here!
 Where abouts are you located 
P
 Plinsc
?


----------



## Plinsc (Nov 12, 2022)

South Carolina here


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 12, 2022)

I run into them occasionally while metal detecting in the woods. Never eaten one.  I have a picture or two somewhere of a huge one I came across in the Petersburg area. I can't find it right now, but I'll post it up when I do.

Found the pics... here ya go. It's hard to put it in perspective, but I recall that size wise it was pretty close to a large cantaloupe.  I'd never seen one this big before so it prompted me to research what it was.  According to the pic info this was 3 years ago... how time flies.


----------



## cutplug (Nov 14, 2022)

Western Washington here. They like dying maples here.
 That is a beauty Mr Whipple!


----------



## Plinsc (Nov 14, 2022)

That’s a great one!
 I just heat a dry cast iron up and slice and toss them on the heat till they start to brown. 
 Then add oil and shrimp and vegetables and sauté 
 I like it over Quinoa


----------

